# Newbie to the  BIG DEE'YAM SUPPLEMENTS world and wanna cannonball in!



## dMaNnZiLLa (Aug 12, 2014)

Hey Everybody 

Little nervous at first, never been a forum guy before but everybody here seems pretty welcoming. I'm not young, not old, but just got into supplementing and lifting to shape up for summer, and holy ballz... now I know why some of you are so damn huge! Not to be sappy on ya, but it's amazing how addictive lifting can be and how it can lift your entire morale and outlook on life. I'm ready to learn learn learn and hopefully supplement supplement supplement the right way for the real results! 

However, it seems the market is FLOODED WITH AD'S for all the right stuff, but scamming is what I want to avoid like my ex! I've read a lot of posts about what seems to be a solid PHARMACEUTICALS company that apparently gives peeps the BIG deeeeyaa'ammmm results I'm lookin' for! But I've looked and searched around for it and all I end up with is broken links and dead ends... can anyone help me? Lead me to my money earner, without any scammers in my way to block my goals.

It'd be MOST APPRECIATED and I'd be GRATEFUL TO NO END!!!
 Thanks ALL!!!


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 12, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## bishop0114 (Aug 12, 2014)

Welcome!   There are a lot of great, helpful people on here.


----------



## brazey (Aug 12, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## heckvr4 (Aug 12, 2014)

Hola ! welcome to IMF


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 12, 2014)

So you want to avoid scammers like your ex?  Or you want to avoid scammers like an ex?  Or you want to avoid scammers like you avoid your ex?  I was unclear about that part.

Anyway welcome.  You can always start out with Ironmaglabs products while you research the scammers that remind you of your ex.


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 13, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## h-as.pharma (Aug 15, 2014)

Welcome to IMF!


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 20, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Rayjay1 (Aug 21, 2014)

Welcome.  Scammers suck


----------



## dMaNnZiLLa (Aug 22, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> So you want to avoid scammers like your ex?  Or you want to avoid scammers like an ex?  Or you want to avoid scammers like you avoid your ex?  I was unclear about that part.
> 
> Anyway welcome.  You can always start out with Ironmaglabs products while you research the scammers that remind you of your ex.



oH hOHhooHhoooooweeeee! Yous a funny, funny, guy! Thanks man! 
(you know, it looked odd to me too, but then I thought, "ehh... doesn't need to be perfect, these guys'll know what I'm talkin about, maybe it's just me")  then lo and behold, "BaM!! ... called out!!",  Thanks Dude! x'cuze me, Sir El Duderino!! 
But seriously, if I could avoid all these scammers like an ex, like an ex would, like I would an ex, like I'd avoid an ex, like an ex would avoid me, or any freakishly hellish combination of them all.... I'd consider myself a blessed man! 

You mentioned that while I'm researching how to avoid the scammers, I could always "start out with Ironmaglabs products'... which I was a little bit confused by. kinda gives me the impression that" while I'm trying to find the "real shit", I could always get something to tide me over...??  No? 
I'm looking for some seriously legit, or actually,  'too damn legit' quality pharmaceutical grade bulking and cutting (day by day style results) if ya know? So yeah, while I'm on the hunt for that good stuff (pm me), what would you all highly endorse {w/o being an actual product endorser for the comp}? Again, bulk big muscle quick- I wanna get lookin like some of you MoNSTeR FeLLaZ out there, and in a hurry!! For me, witnessing results keeps me going! 
I'd appreciate all your help guys!


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 2, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## New_Guy (Sep 26, 2014)

welcome


----------

